# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Teen Vogue: We Need to Think Beyond the Incorrect Idea That Periods Are Just for Wom

## Knightkore

Teen Vogue: s Bathrooms


*Teen Vogue, the publication that encourages teenagers to consider  sex work, is now telling their young readers that we need to think  beyond the incorrect idea that periods are just for women and that  tampons should be available in mens bathrooms.* *In an op-ed*  for National Period Day, Courtney Roark, the Alabama policy and  movement building director at URGE: Unite for Reproductive & Gender  Equity wrote that weve been socialized to understand reproductive  health, including periods, assumes a persons gender indicates their  reproductive organs  which is not the case.



*The truth is, not all women menstruate and not all people who menstruate are women, the op-ed asserted.*
 The article argued that feminine hygiene products should be freely  accessible in schools, shelters, and prisons, and eliminating the  tampon tax, or unfair sales tax on menstrual products. The author  explained that since trans people are more prone to be in poverty, this  effects them more than others.

----------

Big Bird (10-23-2019),Jim Scott (10-21-2019),Lone Gunman (10-21-2019),Old Ridge Runner (10-22-2019),Rutabaga (10-21-2019)

----------


## Big Dummy

It has been promoted for a long time.

----------

Knightkore (10-21-2019),Lone Gunman (10-21-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

That's cool.

I can be mean and snippy with people and just tell them that "it's that time of the month..."


Can't really think of a use for tampons in Men's bathrooms, though.  That said, I see a future in which young boys are raiding those things, and throwing them all over the parking lot.

Fun times, fun times......

----------

Knightkore (10-21-2019),Lone Gunman (10-21-2019),markdido (10-21-2019),Old Ridge Runner (10-22-2019),Rutabaga (10-21-2019)

----------


## Calypso Jones

absolute barking at the moon lunacy.  LOLOLOLOL

----------

Brat (10-21-2019),Jim Scott (10-21-2019),Knightkore (10-21-2019),Lone Gunman (10-21-2019),markdido (10-21-2019),memesofine (10-22-2019),Old Ridge Runner (10-22-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019),Rutabaga (10-21-2019),Swedgin (10-21-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> That's cool.
> 
> I can be mean and snippy with people and just tell them that "it's that time of the month..."
> 
> 
> Can't really think of a use for tampons in Men's bathrooms, though.  That said, I see a future in which young boys are raiding those things, and throwing them all over the parking lot.
> 
> Fun times, fun times......


Sudden nose bleeds.

----------

Knightkore (10-21-2019),Lone Gunman (10-21-2019),NORAD (10-22-2019),Old Ridge Runner (10-22-2019),Swedgin (10-21-2019)

----------


## Rutabaga

males cant menstruate...science...

----------

Brat (10-21-2019),Knightkore (10-21-2019),Lone Gunman (10-21-2019),markdido (10-21-2019),Old Ridge Runner (10-22-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> males cant menstruate...science...


recently, a fluid gender proponent threw this at me on yootoobe, it shows just how off the rails we've gone and suggests the train wreck is far from over.

*Sex is supposed to be simpleat least at the molecular level. The  biological explanations that appear in textbooks amount to X + X =  and X + Y = .  Venus or Mars, pink or blue. As science looks more closely, however, it  becomes increasingly clear that a pair of chromosomes do not always  suffice to distinguish girl/boyeither from the standpoint of sex  (biological traits) or of gender (social identity).
*
*In the cultural realm, this shift in perspective has already received  a wide embrace. Nonbinary definitions of gendertransfeminine,  genderqueer, hijrahave entered the vernacular. Less visible perhaps are  the changes taking place in the biological sciences. The emerging  picture that denotes girlness or boyness reveals the involvement of  complex gene networksand the entire process appears to extend far  beyond a specific moment six weeks after gestation when the gonads begin  to form.
*
*To varying extents, many of us are biological hybrids on a  male-female continuum. Researchers have found XY cells in a 94-year-old  woman, and surgeons discovered a womb in a 70-year-old man, a father of  four. New evidence suggests that the brain consists of a mosaic of  cell types, some more yin, others further along the yang scale.
*
The New Science of Sex and Gender - Scientific American

----------

Brat (10-21-2019),Old Ridge Runner (10-22-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019),Rutabaga (10-21-2019)

----------


## FrontTowardEnemy

Let me guess.......settled science?

----------

Lone Gunman (10-21-2019)

----------


## Rutabaga

> recently, a fluid gender proponent threw this at me on yootoobe, it shows just how off the rails we've gone and suggests the train wreck is far from over.
> 
> *Sex is supposed to be simple—at least at the molecular level. The  biological explanations that appear in textbooks amount to X + X =  and X + Y = .  Venus or Mars, pink or blue. As science looks more closely, however, it  becomes increasingly clear that a pair of chromosomes do not always  suffice to distinguish girl/boy—either from the standpoint of sex  (biological traits) or of gender (social identity).
> *
> *In the cultural realm, this shift in perspective has already received  a wide embrace. “Nonbinary” definitions of gender—transfeminine,  genderqueer, hijra—have entered the vernacular. Less visible perhaps are  the changes taking place in the biological sciences. The emerging  picture that denotes “girlness” or “boyness” reveals the involvement of  complex gene networks—and the entire process appears to extend far  beyond a specific moment six weeks after gestation when the gonads begin  to form.
> *
> *To varying extents, many of us are biological hybrids on a  male-female continuum. Researchers have found XY cells in a 94-year-old  woman, and surgeons discovered a womb in a 70-year-old man, a father of  four. New evidence suggests that the brain consists of a “mosaic” of  cell types, some more yin, others further along the yang scale.
> *
> The New Science of Sex and Gender - Scientific American



gender and sex are not the same...while gender shifters can argue that genders can be anything they want, their sex at birth remains the same from birth until death.

anomalies/exceptions never make the rule...

----------


## Taylor

the main point teen vogue is making is that someone like a transgender male for example may still need feminine products and so they should be available in all public restrooms for them not just the women's restroom. simple and fair. their other point is that these products should be more freely available in public so that people who have trouble getting these products or struggle to afford them can have more access. I'm good with both ideas.

----------


## Brat

Again.  There is NO.SUCH.THING.

----------

Abbey (10-22-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> the main point teen vogue is making is that someone like a transgender male for example may still need feminine products and so they should be available in all public restrooms for them not just the women's restroom. simple and fair. their other point is that these products should be more freely available in public so that people who have trouble getting these products or struggle to afford them can have more access. I'm good with both ideas.


If someone is a "transgender male" they need their head examined, not a tampon.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (10-22-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Teen Vogue: s Bathrooms
> 
> 
> *Teen Vogue, the publication that encourages teenagers to consider  sex work, is now telling their young readers that we need to think  beyond the incorrect idea that periods are just for women and that  tampons should be available in mens bathrooms.* *In an op-ed*  for National Period Day, Courtney Roark, the Alabama policy and  movement building director at URGE: Unite for Reproductive & Gender  Equity wrote that weve been socialized to understand reproductive  health, including periods, assumes a persons gender indicates their  reproductive organs  which is not the case.
> 
> 
> 
> *The truth is, not all women menstruate and not all people who menstruate are women, the op-ed asserted.*
>  The article argued that feminine hygiene products should be freely  accessible in schools, shelters, and prisons, and eliminating the  tampon tax, or unfair sales tax on menstrual products. The author  explained that since trans people are more prone to be in poverty, this  effects them more than others.


They miss the obvious. Let them perform their biological functions in rooms corresponding to their biological sex.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019)

----------


## Taylor

> If someone is a "transgender male" they need their head examined, not a tampon.


you would walk past a tampon machine in the mens restroom and not think twice about it. it doesn't affect you in any way.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> you would walk past a tampon machine in the mens restroom and not think twice about it. it doesn't affect you in any way.


If I saw a tampon machine in a men's restroom I would seek to have it put in the women's room where it can be _used._

----------

NORAD (10-22-2019),Old Ridge Runner (10-22-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019)

----------


## Taylor

> If I saw a tampon machine in a men's restroom I would seek to have it put in the women's room where it can be _used._


you assume it wouldn't be used based off a moment in time that you are in that restroom. again. it doesnt affect you in any way.

----------


## Calypso Jones

if that is all they want then address that issue...with mama and daddy is my opinion.  It is not anyone elses' responsibility to make sure you have personal items.   Am I supposed to provide you with a toothbrush?  soap?  

And IF that is all they want then why involve men  when it would only involve PRETEND MEN.

All this does is mainstream mental illness in my opinion.

----------

Abbey (10-22-2019),Old Ridge Runner (10-22-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> you assume it wouldn't be used based off a moment in time that you are in that restroom. again. it doesnt affect you in any way.


It can't be used by anyone but a woman, and who the heck are you to decide what and doesn't affect me? 

That is what totalitarians do. You want to be a fascist?

----------

OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019)

----------


## Taylor

> It can't be used by anyone but a woman, and who the heck are you to decide what and doesn't affect me? 
> 
> That is what totalitarians do. You want to be a fascist?
> 
>  is what totalitarians


it doesnt affect you in any way for a machine to be in that restroom. nobody is forcing you to do anything at all.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> it doesnt affect you in any way for a machine to be in that restroom. nobody is forcing you to do anything at all.


Spoken like a fascist.

----------


## Taylor

> Spoken like a fascist.


then i guess the people who put paper towel dispensers in the bathroom are fascists too? you are overreacting to nothing at all. how is it fascist for a sanitary product to be in a public restroom?

----------


## Taylor

you insult real victims of fascism by calling a sanitary machine in a mens room fascist. get over yourself.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> then i guess the people who put paper towel dispensers in the bathroom are fascists too? you are overreacting to nothing at all. how is it fascist for a sanitary product to be in a public restroom?


What is fascist is you attempting to silence opposing views by disingenuously pretending that actions don't affect people. Totalitarians always use social control tricks like that. You might not know that you are deploying fascist tactics, but you are.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> you insult real victims of fascism by calling a sanitary machine in a mens room fascist. get over yourself.


You are using another fascist trick, misrepresentation of an argument. Goebbels would be proud.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019)

----------


## Taylor

> What is fascist is you attempting to silence opposing views by disingenuously pretending that actions don't affect people. Totalitarians always use social control tricks like that. You might not know that you are deploying fascist tactics, but you are.


nobody is silencing you. you are shitting your pants over a sanitary machine in a mens room and comparing it to fascism. you are embarrassing yourself.

----------


## Taylor

> You are using another fascist trick, misrepresentation of an argument. Goebbels would be proud.


lol now I'm a nazi for being cool with a sanitary machine being in a public restroom. you are just gone.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> nobody is silencing you.


Your rhetorical tactics are an attempt to silence your opposition. I am giving you the benefit of the doubt. Instead of getting defensive - stop doing fascist things.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> lol now I'm a nazi for being cool with a sanitary machine being in a public restroom. you are just gone.


Shifting the goalposts - another fascist tactic. This is about you telling me what affects me. You don't get to make those decisions.

----------


## Taylor

> Your rhetorical tactics are an attempt to silence your opposition. I am giving the benefit of the doubt. Instead of getting defensive - stop doing fascist things.


a machine with feminine products being placed in a public male restroom to help accommodate a trans-male is not fascism and is no different to your experience in that room as any other machine that dispenses something. your issue is with the idea of being trans and nothing more, but yet you want to label it fascism to help your argument. its bullshit. it's a box in a restroom.

----------


## Taylor

> Shifting the goalposts - another fascist tactic. This is about you telling me what affects me. You don't get to make those decisions.


so you're just very thin skinned and incapable of keeping your composure long enough to walk by a box in a restroom with pads in them then? you are clearly affected by the idea of something so innocuous that it leads you to label it fascism. do stall doors offend you too?

----------


## nonsqtr

> the main point teen vogue is making is that someone like a transgender male for example may still need feminine products and so they should be available in all public restrooms for them not just the women's restroom. simple and fair. their other point is that these products should be more freely available in public so that people who have trouble getting these products or struggle to afford them can have more access. I'm good with both ideas.


Heh heh - "access"? lol... (snicker)

Um..... 7/11?

I mean, how hard can it be? There's one on every corner....

That being said, you're probably more likely to find an open 7-Eleven, then you are to find a public establishment who will let you use their bathroom.

And that being said, I have no problem at all with machines in bathrooms. You don't see them very much anymore, I remember as a kid we used to go to Vegas and they had machines at every gas station on the way. Most of the time it was either condoms or dirty pictures or cheap perfume. Sometimes it was all three.  :Wink:

----------

Old Ridge Runner (10-22-2019)

----------


## msc

> Teen Vogue: s Bathrooms
> 
> 
> *Teen Vogue, the publication that encourages teenagers to consider  sex work, is now telling their young readers that “we need to think  beyond the incorrect idea that periods are just for women” and that  tampons should be available in men’s bathrooms.*
> 
> *In an op-ed*  for “National Period Day,” Courtney Roark, the Alabama policy and  movement building director at URGE: Unite for Reproductive & Gender  Equity wrote that “we’ve been socialized to understand reproductive  health, including periods, assumes a person’s gender indicates their  reproductive organs — which is not the case.”
> 
> 
> 
> *“all people who menstruate are women,” the op-ed asserted.*


  :Thinking:   :Geez:   These nut jobs make me feel like a brilliant scientist when I just apply my basic knowledge and common sense.   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

What is a person with the "junk of a male," going to do with a freaking tampon?

As for availability:   Maybe allow folks to use their Food Stamps for a box of pads.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (10-22-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

> you would walk past a tampon machine in the mens restroom and not think twice about it. it doesn't affect you in any way.


That's true.

I hardly ever pay the condom machines any mind.  Other than to read their advertisements from time to time, as that can be funny as hell!

----------

Old Ridge Runner (10-22-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

> If I saw a tampon machine in a men's restroom I would seek to have it put in the women's room where it can be _used._


My first thought would be to look around and make certain I didn't walk into the wrong restroom.  Again.

Not that it really matters these days, as that is my "right."

----------



----------


## memesofine

I would NEVER let my children near that rag. Gawd they are some sick folks. who the fxxk want's to hear about PERIODS, blood of women, tampons, kotex, blaaaa blaaaa blaaaaa

----------

Old Ridge Runner (10-22-2019)

----------


## memesofine

> the main point teen vogue is making is that someone like a transgender male for example may still need feminine products and so they should be available in all public restrooms for them not just the women's restroom. simple and fair. their other point is that these products should be more freely available in public so that people who have trouble getting these products or struggle to afford them can have more access. I'm good with both ideas.


Omg, ^^^^^, did you take science and biology in high school. or you just swallow anything they feed you? And little girl, NOTHING IS FREE in this country. It come out of us TAXPAYERS hard earned money. go pay for your own damn pads, just like your own abortions.

----------

Abbey (10-22-2019),NORAD (10-22-2019),Old Ridge Runner (10-22-2019)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> the main point teen vogue is making is that someone like a transgender male for example may still need feminine products and so they should be available in all public restrooms for them not just the women's restroom. simple and fair. their other point is that these products should be more freely available in public so that people who have trouble getting these products or struggle to afford them can have more access. I'm good with both ideas.



Ask your handlers this:

Rest rooms exist to serve our biological needs... not gender needs. Why is gender used to determine which room will serve our biological needs?

----------

Old Ridge Runner (10-22-2019)

----------


## memesofine

> Ask your handlers this:
> 
> Rest rooms exist to serve our biological needs... not gender needs. Why is gender used to determine which room will serve our biological needs?


she's young still and has swallowed the BS. she thinks, we the taxpayers should support them for everything in their lives. you know, JUST BECAUSE :Loco: .

----------


## Swedgin

In all honesty, this is a funny topic and all, but, one of the more pressing issues with Transgendered Freaks, is that we have so many of them winning women's sports.

This will end up harming women.

Only a matter of time, before some young ladies will have potential college scholarships taken away and given to more athletic transgenders.

For some reason, I do not see this as "fair...."

----------

Abbey (10-22-2019),NORAD (10-22-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019)

----------


## Taylor

> What is a person with the "junk of a male," going to do with a freaking tampon?
> 
> As for availability:   Maybe allow folks to use their Food Stamps for a box of pads.


Trans-male is a person born as a female so they have the junk of a female.. If that person goes into the men’s restroom and needs a pad it currently doesn’t exist. Hence the reason for there to be a machine in both restrooms as a fail safe.

----------


## Taylor

> That's true.
> 
> I hardly ever pay the condom machines any mind.  Other than to read their advertisements from time to time, as that can be funny as hell!


A condom machine is viable in both restrooms as well, although it is more humorous to see one of those machines. Makes you question where you are.

----------



----------


## Taylor

> My first thought would be to look around and make certain I didn't walk into the wrong restroom.  Again.
> 
> Not that it really matters these days, as that is my "right."


You probably wouldn’t notice. Plus the sight of urinals should ease your mind I would think.

----------


## NORAD

> A condom machine is viable in both restrooms as well, although it is more humorous to see one of those machines. Makes you question where you are.


Males don't mensturate. Period.

keep playing   :Wink:   You're fun!

----------

Abbey (10-22-2019),MrMike (10-22-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019)

----------


## MrMike

> Males don't mensturate. Period.
> 
> keep playing    You're fun!


I see what you did there  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

NORAD (10-22-2019)

----------


## Taylor

> Omg, ^^^^^, did you take science and biology in high school. or you just swallow anything they feed you? And little girl, NOTHING IS FREE in this country. It come out of us TAXPAYERS hard earned money. go pay for your own damn pads, just like your own abortions.


Yes on both. A person born as a female can and usually will menstruate.  Trans male will do the same in many cases since they were born female. Nothing unscientific about that fact.

----------


## Taylor

> Males don't mensturate. Period.
> 
> keep playing    You're fun!


I didn’t say they did. I said a transmale can and does.

----------


## MrMike

> Trans-male is a person born as a female so they have the junk of a female.. If that person goes into the men’s restroom and needs a pad it currently doesn’t exist. Hence the reason for there to be a machine in both restrooms as a fail safe.


Or they could just use the bathroom designated for people born with vaginas?

----------

Abbey (10-22-2019),NORAD (10-22-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019)

----------


## Taylor

> Or they could just use the bathroom designated for people born with vaginas?


They could, or they could use the one they identify with. A stall is a stall.

----------


## NORAD

> Yes on both. A person born as a female can and usually will menstruate.  Trans male will do the same in many cases since they were born female. Nothing unscientific about that fact.


If transmales have completed thier journey from female to male, they will no longer menstruate.

Check your facts.

----------


## MrMike

Ahem...

----------

NORAD (10-22-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019),Swedgin (10-22-2019)

----------


## Taylor

> If transmales have completed thier journey from male to female, they will no longer menstruate.
> 
> Check your facts.


I never said they would or wouldn’t. Not all transmales Go that far or are able to and so they will still menstruate. Don’t make up things that I am saying.

----------


## MrMike

> They could, or they could use the one they identify with. A stall is a stall.


Because theyre mentally disturbed and playing dress up?  No thanks

----------

OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019)

----------


## Taylor

You guys love taking my words and simple statements and creating your own beginning and end to them and then act like I said what you typed out.

----------


## Taylor

> Because they’re mentally disturbed and playing dress up?  No thanks


An opinion, but doesn’t change the fact that a machine in a bathroom doesn’t harm you.

----------


## NORAD

> I didn’t say they did. I said a transmale can and does.


I saw what you 'said', but you're not being honest.

Then they are NOT considered a MALE until they are finished with thier surgeries, etc,

btw

wth is wrong with them carrying their own tampons and pads?
Us females are smart enough to always carry a backup, just in case.

----------

Abbey (10-22-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019)

----------


## MrMike

> You guys love taking my words and simple statements and creating your own beginning and end to them and then act like I said what you typed out.


Maybe you should start to think and reason beyond “simple statements”? I figure once you’ve experienced life a bit more that might happen.  Good luck and have a nice day!

----------

NORAD (10-22-2019)

----------


## Taylor

> I saw what you 'said', but you're not being honest.
> 
> Then they are NOT considered a MALE until they are finished with thier surgeries, etc,
> 
> btw
> 
> wth is wrong with them carrying their own tampons and pads?
> Us females are smart enough to always carry a backup, just in case.


They identify as male and regardless of where they are on their journey is none of anybody’s business. They can carry some sure, I get that, but again it doesn’t affect anybody to have the machine in a restroom.

----------


## NORAD

> I never said they would or wouldn’t. Not all transmales Go that far or are able to and so they will still menstruate. Don’t make up things that I am saying.


If they don't 'go that far' why not?

Why continue to call themselves 'trans' whatever when they are not?

Stuff your face with the "Don’t make up things that I am saying" because I didn't.

----------


## MrMike

> They identify as male and regardless of where they are on their journey is none of anybody’s business. They can carry some sure, I get that, but again it doesn’t affect anybody to have the machine in a restroom.


Nope.  No way I want to be part of promoting someones journey into a gender disfiguring mental illness.

----------

NORAD (10-22-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019)

----------


## Taylor

> If they don't 'go that far' why not?
> 
> Why continue to call themselves 'trans' whatever when they are not?
> 
> Stuff your face with the "Don’t make up things that I am saying" because I didn't.


Maybe they can’t afford it, maybe there are too many risks, maybe it’s none of your business. And bite me.

----------


## Taylor

> Nope.  No way I want to be part of promoting someones journey into a gender disfiguring mental illness.


You don’t have to

----------


## NORAD

> They identify as male and regardless of where they are on their journey is none of anybodys business. They can carry some sure, I get that, but again it doesnt affect anybody to have the machine in a restroom.


Bullsh!t!

If they stuff their half assed journey in my face or my 12 year old daughters face, it is most definitely MY business.
If 'they' are smart enough to want to be a half gender, then they need to follow their original gender roles, until they complete the journey to the gender they want to be.

----------

Abbey (10-22-2019),Swedgin (10-22-2019)

----------


## Taylor

> Bullsh!t!
> 
> If they stuff their half assed journey in my face or my 12 year old daughters face, it is most definitely MY business.
> If 'they' are smart enough to want to be a half gender, then they need to follow their original gender roles, until they complete the journey to the gender they want to be.


They aren’t doing anything to your 12 year old. Mind your own business and you maybe you will develop more respect for personal freedom.

----------


## MrMike

> Bullsh!t!
> 
> If they stuff their half assed journey in my face or my 12 year old daughters face, it is most definitely MY business.
> If 'they' are smart enough to want to be a half gender, then they need to follow their original gender roles, until they complete the journey to the gender they want to be.


Bingo!

----------

NORAD (10-22-2019)

----------


## NORAD

> Maybe they cant afford it, maybe there are too many risks, maybe its none of your business. And bite me.


A 30 count box of tampons is $3.00.

A 40 count package of pads is $4.00.



What risks are you alluding to?

It IS my business if it's being forced in MY daughter's face.


Bite you?  OK - but you won't like it.

----------


## Taylor

> A 30 count box of tampons is $3.00.
> 
> A 40 count package of pads is $4.00.
> 
> 
> 
> What risks are you alluding to?
> 
> It IS my business if it's being forced in MY daughter's face.
> ...


Cost is irrelevant since you don’t know their financial situation. Risks are always there when it comes to surgery and medicine.

----------


## NORAD

> They aren’t doing anything to your 12 year old. Mind your own business and you maybe you will develop more respect for personal freedom.


YOU have no damn right telling me how my 12 year old daughter is affected - so shut your trap!

If you had children you might understand better.

I have no issues with personal freedom.

I have issues when fake personal freedoms are shoved in my face.

----------

Midgardian/Piru (10-22-2019),MrMike (10-22-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019),Swedgin (10-22-2019)

----------


## Taylor

> YOU have no damn right telling me how my 12 year old daughter is affected - so shut your trap!
> 
> If you had children you might understand better.
> 
> I have no issues with personal freedom.
> 
> I have issues when fake personal freedoms are shoved in my face.


Your daughter is fine. She is probably getting stressed out by you though. You obviously have issues with people being themselves.

----------


## NORAD

> Cost is irrelevant since you don’t know their financial situation. Risks are always there when it comes to surgery and medicine.


You were referring to the cost of 'feminine hygiene' products.

If they can't afford the cost of surgery then they should stfu and quit proclaiming they are trans...until they can take responsibility and truly become trans.

----------

Abbey (10-22-2019),MrMike (10-22-2019)

----------


## Taylor

> You were referring to the cost of 'feminine hygiene' products.
> 
> If they can't afford the cost of surgery then they should stfu and quit proclaiming they are trans...until they can take responsibility and truly become trans.


That’s not for you to decide. I know you seem to like to want to determine people’s freedoms but you can’t.

----------

Knightkore (10-23-2019)

----------


## NORAD

> Your daughter is fine. She is probably getting stressed out by you though. You obviously have issues with people being themselves.



Nice attempt to attack me, darling, but you fail.


You don't even want to get me started on YOUR issues.

Please put me on ignore.

Thank you

----------

Abbey (10-22-2019),MrMike (10-22-2019)

----------


## Taylor

> Nice attempt to attack me, darling, but you fail.
> 
> 
> You don't even want to get me started on YOUR issues.
> 
> Please put me on ignore.
> 
> Thank you


Ill go do some other things and let you get your emotions under control. Just remember that none of this hurts you or affects you. It’s just a pad.

----------


## NORAD

> That’s not for you to decide. I know you seem to like to want to determine people’s freedoms but you can’t.


You're definitely hilarious!

And you obviously can't comprehend what I post.






From post #68




> I have no issues with personal freedom.
> 
> I have issues when fake personal freedoms are shoved in my face.

----------

MrMike (10-22-2019)

----------


## ruthless terrier

the obvious solution to this scenario is requiring a third bathroom .. for tolerant folks that want to take a little risk with their toilet visits. the trannies .. druggies .. and homeless can use that bathroom. yes there can be tampon machines .. and condom machines .. and maybe even free needles.

----------


## NORAD

> Ill go do some other things and let you get your emotions under control. Just remember that none of this hurts you or affects you. It’s just a pad.


LOL!   Keep showing this intelligent side of you!   

No, it's NOT just a pad.

----------

Abbey (10-22-2019),MrMike (10-22-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019)

----------


## NORAD

> the obvious solution to this scenario is requiring a third bathroom .. for tolerant folks that want to take a little risk with their toilet visits. the trannies .. druggies .. and homeless can use that bathroom. yes there can be tampon machines .. and condom machines .. and maybe even free needles.


Excellent idea!

They used to be called Uni-Sex bathrooms!

...not sure about the needles part...

----------

MrMike (10-22-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

> A condom machine is viable in both restrooms as well, although it is more humorous to see one of those machines. Makes you question where you are.


I'm not so certain I would place much trust in a condom, purchased out of a gas station bathroom.

But, what the hey...maybe when I drop buy to get some of that Gas Station Sushi!

----------

MrMike (10-22-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

> They arent doing anything to your 12 year old. Mind your own business and you maybe you will develop more respect for personal freedom.


https://www1.cbn.com/cbnnews/us/2017...-nbsp-restroom

https://www.lipstickalley.com/thread...hroom.2235235/


You were saying............................?

----------

Abbey (10-22-2019),MrMike (10-22-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

> Trans-male is a person born as a female so they have the junk of a female.. If that person goes into the mens restroom and needs a pad it currently doesnt exist. Hence the reason for there to be a machine in both restrooms as a fail safe.


Seems a lot of trouble and expense, just to support the idiotic fantasies of a small group of people, but, what the hell....as long as I'm not paying for it.....

----------

MrMike (10-22-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Nope.  No way I want to be part of promoting someones journey into a gender disfiguring mental illness.


Well, with all the circuses shutting down, we're gunna need some entertainment. 
The bearded ladies have been turned loose and the freaks want a union.  :Geez:

----------

MrMike (10-22-2019),Rutabaga (10-22-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

ROFLMAO!!!!!!


Question though:  Would a raging case of hemmoroids count as a "period?"

----------

MrMike (10-22-2019),Rutabaga (10-22-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

> the obvious solution to this scenario is requiring a third bathroom .. for tolerant folks that want to take a little risk with their toilet visits. the trannies .. druggies .. and homeless can use that bathroom. yes there can be tampon machines .. and condom machines .. and maybe even free needles.


Remember to put stalls in these "other" bathrooms.

Homeless need a place to sleep, and, druggies need some privacy to tap they veins.....

----------

MrMike (10-22-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> They arent doing anything to your 12 year old. Mind your own business and you maybe you will develop more respect for personal freedom.


As a side note:
Keep in mind there is no "mind your own business" or personal freedom in socialist society.

----------

Abbey (10-22-2019),MrMike (10-22-2019),NORAD (10-22-2019),Rutabaga (10-22-2019),Swedgin (10-22-2019)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Yes on both. A person born as a female can and usually will menstruate.  Trans male will do the same in many cases since they were born female. Nothing unscientific about that fact.


They need institutionalizing more than they need feminine hygiene products.  The hospital will provide them for free.   I think that might be the solution.

----------

Abbey (10-22-2019),Brat (10-22-2019),MrMike (10-22-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019)

----------


## Calypso Jones

You say this insanity does not affect me?   Sure it does.  It affects me when it diminishes masculinity, the role of males in society.

It jeopardizes my safety, my family's safety and the safety of the nation.   

It's called brainwashing.  It forces men to accept, when they know it is wrong, that men,  in this case, have periods. incrementalism.  It's insane but it's what brainwashing does.  It forces men to keep quiet and sometimes even support what they know is wrong.   Devastating to the psyche and sense of power of oneself.   Forced compliance... or face destruction.   

Fascism.  Whe you force people to think one way, only one way, even if it is wrong knowing that if they deviate they face personal destruction at the hands of the ruling class.

Forced compliance.  This is exactly what the left  wants. 


Over  my dead body.

----------

Abbey (10-22-2019),Brat (10-22-2019),MrMike (10-22-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019),Rutabaga (10-22-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> Trans-male is a person born as a female so they have the junk of a female.. If that person goes into the mens restroom and needs a pad it currently doesnt exist. Hence the reason for there to be a machine in both restrooms as a fail safe.


If SHE needs a pad, that person should go into the WOMENS restroom where she belongs with all the other females.  Men have no use for them.   Common sense.

----------

Abbey (10-22-2019),MrMike (10-22-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019),Rutabaga (10-22-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> If SHE needs a pad, that person should go into the WOMENS restroom where she belongs with all the other females.  Men have no use for them.   Common sense.


I just can't get that Bounty paper towel commercial out of my head. 
The "quicker picker-upper".

----------

Abbey (10-22-2019),Brat (10-22-2019),MrMike (10-22-2019)

----------


## DLLS

If blood starts coming out of my dick I am not going to rush to the store to buy pads, I am going to rush to the doctor.

----------

Brat (10-22-2019),MrMike (10-22-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019),Rutabaga (10-22-2019)

----------


## Calypso Jones

odd...stuff the left supports has as part of the term 'mental'

environmentalism
incrementalism

----------

Abbey (10-22-2019),Brat (10-22-2019),MrMike (10-22-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019)

----------


## Rutabaga

> ROFLMAO!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Question though:  Would a raging case of hemmoroids count as a "period?"


thats as close to one they will ever have...

----------

MrMike (10-22-2019)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> If SHE needs a pad, that person should go into the WOMENS restroom where she belongs with all the other females.  Men have no use for them.   Common sense.



there's a lot to be said for being prepared.  Most guys carry back packs, even she males.   Carry one and put your supplies in it.

----------

Kodiak (10-22-2019)

----------


## memesofine

This is simply pure BULLSHIT. What is the percentage of these sick people (here it is: 0.3%) who can't figure out that they will always be the SEX they were born with. and these people acting like they are SPECIAL like they did with Homosexuals and claiming they needed to have protections and laws just for them. now they ARE pushing this garbage FOR A HE/SHES. I don't care what they screw up in their lives, but don't tell me I have to do ANYTHING FOR THEM. This is another GROUP they have pushed on us so they use them for divisions sake. sick, twisted and all so very hateful if you really think about it.

----------

Abbey (10-22-2019),Brat (10-22-2019),MrMike (10-22-2019)

----------


## Brat

> This is simply pure BULLSHIT. What is the percentage of these sick people (here it is: 0.3%) who can't figure out that they will always be the SEX they were born with. and these people acting like they are SPECIAL like they did with Homosexuals and claiming they needed to have protections and laws just for them. now they ARE pushing this garbage FOR A HE/SHES. I don't care what they screw up in their lives, but don't tell me I have to do ANYTHING FOR THEM.


 :Thumbsup20:

----------


## memesofine

> Ill go do some other things and let you get your emotions under control. Just remember that none of this hurts you or affects you. Its just a pad.


my my. you will be a snot all your life. Not a good trait in a person. pretty ugly

----------

Abbey (10-22-2019),Brat (10-22-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> my my. you will be a snot all your life. Not a good trait in a person. pretty ugly


It's the norm for most lefties.

As usual, she's just here to stir up crap, then disappear for a couple weeks only to come back and do it again.  *Yawn*.

----------

Abbey (10-22-2019),Brat (10-22-2019)

----------


## Brat

AGAIN... there is no such thing as a trans-male or trans-female.  Only mental illness where they PRETEND they are a different sex, and expect ME to pretend as well!  NOPE!

----------

Abbey (10-22-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019)

----------


## memesofine

> It's the norm for most lefties.
> 
> As usual, she's just here to stir up crap, then disappear for a couple weeks only to come back and do it again.  *Yawn*.


yawn is right. she acts like she's intelligent, lecturing us on a group so freaking small percentage in this country, as if we are suppose to give a shit. In one post she asked; the thing was a female, but plays the part of being male and what if they needed a pad and they went into the Men's restroom and there isn't any. I would tell her, it's her game, she should COME PREPARED for the situations she puts herself and everyone else in. You notice leftist/liberals don't CARE ABOUT anyone ELSE but themselves and inconsiderate as all get out? They expect US to bend over FOR THEM.  These people are so twisted it's like living in the twilight zone. She is a sheep/tool and just swallows the meme of that sick ass Democommie party and their LAPDOG propagandist in the MEDIAS. so sad to see that they are voting for the rest of We the people lives.

----------

Abbey (10-22-2019),Brat (10-22-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> you would walk past a tampon machine in the mens restroom and not think twice about it. it doesn't affect you in any way.


 I wouldn't be in the men's bathroom.

----------

Brat (10-22-2019),Midgardian/Piru (10-22-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> then i guess the people who put paper towel dispensers in the bathroom are fascists too? you are overreacting to nothing at all. how is it fascist for a sanitary product to be in a public restroom?


 Both men and women, use paper towels....only WOMEN, use sanity napkins/tampons.

 If a woman is trying to become a man, she's mentally ill and, has more problems than whether or not, there's a tampon machine in the men's room.

----------

Brat (10-22-2019),Kodiak (10-22-2019),memesofine (10-23-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> What is a person with the "junk of a male," going to do with a freaking tampon?
> 
> As for availability:   Maybe allow folks to use their Food Stamps for a box of pads.


 Why, are Democrats just now, concerned about people not being able to afford feminine products? 

 This is the first I'm hearing of the trauma being caused to people, because they might not have access to those products.

----------


## Abbey

> Trans-male is a person born as a female so they have the junk of a female.. If that person goes into the men’s restroom and needs a pad it currently doesn’t exist. Hence the reason for there to be a machine in both restrooms as a fail safe.


 Carry an extra, or two, in your purse, like normal women do.

----------


## Abbey

> You probably wouldn’t notice. Plus the sight of urinals should ease your mind I would think.


 They want to do away with those.....add tampon machines and, take out urinals.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> Why, are Democrats just now, concerned about people not being able to afford feminine products? 
> 
>  This is the first I'm hearing of the trauma being caused to people, because they might not have access to those products.


 don't know, but there is this definition of feminization:

"Development of female secondary SEX CHARACTERISTICS in the MALE. It is due to the effects of estrogenic metabolites of precursors from endogenous or exogenous sources, such as ADRENAL GLANDS or therapeutic drugs."

https://www.researchgate.net/topic/F...ublications/53

----------


## Abbey

> I didn’t say they did. I said a transmale can and does.


 Except, there's no such thing.

----------

Brat (10-22-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> They identify as male and regardless of where they are on their journey is none of anybody’s business. They can carry some sure, I get that, but again it doesn’t affect anybody to have the machine in a restroom.


 No body's business? They only shove that crap down our throats on a regular basis now, transgender this, transgender that, we have to do, this and, that, to accommodate them..... I wish they WOULD, quit making it our business!

----------

Brat (10-22-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

That same page contains an abstract of a journal paper that indicates the liberals are struggling with how to embrace Islam and #MeToo at the same time.

- Islamophobia, Feminism, and the Politics of Change -

"This article discusses recent critical works within the frame of what is considered a paramount concern in feminist scholarship today: How do we name and publicize acts of violence against women without providing ideological fuel for orientalism and Islamophobia? By privileging a critique of western imperialism in discussions of violence against women in Muslim contexts, I argue this work: 1) obscures a complete understanding of violence against women in Muslim contexts, 2) is unjustifiably dismissive and belittling to activists working in the Muslim world, and 3) is an expression of a Euro/American experience of Islamophobia post 9/11 that is projected in an ahistorical and politically counterproductive way onto local Muslim and Arab communities. The cumulative result is a teleology of an anti-imperialism that naturalizes the double bind between Islamophobia and gender injustice by presenting women’s rights activism not just as complicit in imperialism and Islamophobia but as inescapably imperialist and Islamophobic."

https://www.researchgate.net/publica...cs_of_Critique

----------


## Abbey

> A 30 count box of tampons is $3.00.
> 
> A 40 count package of pads is $4.00.
> 
> 
> 
> What risks are you alluding to?
> 
> It IS my business if it's being forced in MY daughter's face.
> ...


 It's also our business, if we're being forced to accept these people and, tolerate being told we HAVE to be tolerant of them, it's our business when our children/grandchildren are being forced to share bathrooms with the freaks.

 And, it's our business, when we have Democrats lobying for sex change operations be paid with our tax dollars and, when prisoners get the surgeries on OUR DIME.

----------

Brat (10-22-2019)

----------


## notofimport36

> That same page contains an abstract of a journal paper that indicates the liberals are struggling with how to embrace Islam and #MeToo at the same time.
> 
> - Islamophobia, Feminism, and the Politics of Change -
> 
> "This article discusses recent critical works within the frame of what is considered a paramount concern in feminist scholarship today: How do we name and publicize acts of violence against women without providing ideological fuel for orientalism and Islamophobia? By privileging a critique of western imperialism in discussions of violence against women in Muslim contexts, I argue this work: 1) obscures a complete understanding of violence against women in Muslim contexts, 2) is unjustifiably dismissive and belittling to activists working in the Muslim world, and 3) is an expression of a Euro/American experience of Islamophobia post 9/11 that is projected in an ahistorical and politically counterproductive way onto local Muslim and Arab communities. The cumulative result is a teleology of an anti-imperialism that naturalizes the double bind between Islamophobia and gender injustice by presenting women’s rights activism not just as complicit in imperialism and Islamophobia but as inescapably imperialist and Islamophobic."
> 
> https://www.researchgate.net/publica...cs_of_Critique


Impossible, really. Since either Muslims are going to be anti gay for believing that LGBT people should be tossed from the talles roof.  Or, the LGBT community will become islamophobic after enough of them are killed.

Real conversation I had with an Iranian :
"We don't have gay people in Iran." To which I respond," yes you do, you just kill them."
He looks me in the face, "and that is why we don't have gay people in Iran."


To the topic; 

- what unjust tax on tampons exist?

- wouldn't the female-man be aware that they are nearing their menstruation?

----------

Midgardian/Piru (10-22-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> Ill go do some other things and let you get your emotions under control. Just remember that none of this hurts you or affects you. It’s just a pad.


 Is that the lefts latest script ......"none of this hurts you or, affects you."

 When does the new one get issued, I'm tired of this one.

----------

Kodiak (10-22-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> Maybe they can’t afford it, maybe there are too many risks, maybe it’s none of your business. And bite me.


 Oooh..... kitty got claws...

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

mmroww

----------


## Abbey

> You were referring to the cost of 'feminine hygiene' products.
> 
> If they can't afford the cost of surgery then they should stfu and quit proclaiming they are trans...until they can take responsibility and truly become trans.


 Until they fully transform, they're just playing dress up.

----------

notofimport36 (10-23-2019)

----------


## Brat

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> Is that the lefts latest script ......"none of this hurts you or, affects you."
> 
>  When does the new one get issued, I'm tired of this one.


That one was common about 7 years ago. I haven't heard it much lately. She might be getting talking points from an old playbook.

----------


## Abbey

> That’s not for you to decide. I know you seem to like to want to determine people’s freedoms but you can’t.


 Yet, you've decided that her daughter is just fine sharing bathrooms with the freaks.

----------

Midgardian/Piru (10-22-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> Seems a lot of trouble and expense, just to support the idiotic fantasies of a small group of people, but, what the hell....as long as I'm not paying for it.....


 If the Democrats get their way, we'll be paying for ALL of it.

----------

Brat (10-22-2019)

----------


## Brat

Teen Vogue... wasn't that the magazine that promoted anal sex for teens and pre-teens?

----------

nonsqtr (10-23-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> the obvious solution to this scenario is requiring a third bathroom .. for tolerant folks that want to take a little risk with their toilet visits. the trannies .. druggies .. and homeless can use that bathroom. yes there can be tampon machines .. and condom machines .. and maybe even free needles.


That would be a good idea but it would run into two big problems: 

1. Cost - businesses are already running a tight ship, and they have to deal with ADA. None are going to voluntarily do it and a mandate would drive them to another state.

It could be a federal mandate, but the left would never require a third bathroom because of...

2. Separate but equal. The trans/gay/blowmo thing is not about equality. They do not want their own separate bathroom. They want to force you, I and everyone else to affirm their perversion.

----------

Brat (10-22-2019)

----------


## Brat

> *2. Separate but equal. The trans/gay/blowmo thing is not about equality.  They do not want their own separate bathroom. They want to force you, I  and everyone else to affirm their perversion.*


Bingo.

----------

Abbey (10-22-2019),Midgardian/Piru (10-22-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Until they fully transform, they're just playing dress up.


And even if they do, they still have the same chromosomes, even if a Doc played into their mental illness and mutilated their junk. A zebra never changes it's stripes.

----------

Abbey (10-22-2019),Brat (10-22-2019),Knightkore (10-23-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

If sex change hormones were in use in Henry VIII"s day, there is no Bloody Queen Mary or Church of England.

----------


## msc

> the main point teen vogue is making is that someone like a transgender male for example may still need feminine products and so they should be available in all public restrooms for them not just the women's restroom. simple and fair. their other point is that these products should be more freely available in public so that people who have trouble getting these products or struggle to afford them can have more access. I'm good with both ideas.


No, the main point is that no one forced anyone to put these feminine product machines anywhere. They are put in women's restrooms because it was realized to be a great idea to make money by selling the products in a location where they are most likely to be purchased. It would be an extremely stupid business move for anyone to spend money on a machine and put it in a place least likely to sell anything in the machine. 

You progressives have all these great ideas without a thought to how it would work in practice or who is going to pay for it. So easy to waste other peoples money, isn't it. 

I've been to plenty of women's rooms that did have not famine product machines, and never once did I think it should be a law that all women's restrooms are require to have feminine products, to accommodate me in an emergency.  Roll up some toilet paper, use it and make due until you get home or to a store.  These transgender people are so annoying thinking that world must cater to their every desire, when all the normal people work out problems they come across everyday on their own without expecting the world to accommodate them. 

And just so ya know, there is no such thing as a transgender.  It's simply a made up term to normalize a mental illness.  A man can think he's a woman or vice versa, but it's only his *perception* of what he believes a woman feels like. There is no possible way for a man to know what it is actually like to be a woman because he is not one, never has been one and can never be one. He can pretend, and cosmetically mutilate himself, but like I said, he's adjusting his appearance and ways based on a *perception*.  

There are many different types of mental illness and it is foolish and unreasonable for a civilization to change societies perception of reality so the mentally ill can feel normal. It defies science, logic, nature, and economic prosperity.

----------

Brat (10-23-2019),Knightkore (10-23-2019),memesofine (10-23-2019),Midgardian/Piru (10-23-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Your daughter is fine. She is probably getting stressed out by you though. You obviously have issues with people being themselves.


Yeah, @Taylor.

This is the whole point, which fails to register on the liberal mind.

Or worse yet, registers and causes the liberal to recoil in horror and fear, because it isn't "fair".

Yeah, @Taylor, I sometimes have problems with people being themselves, and if you think about it, so do you.

First off, I keep pointing out that 4% of humanity are biological Psychopaths, they will just as soon cut your throat as look at you sideways. I have an issue with people like that, because they are dangerous for my children.

And then there is simple thievery. Some people are built that way, they like to take stuff. I have an issue with people like that, because they're dangerous for my family.

People are dangerous, @Taylor. This is not a Kumbaya world, there is some serious evil out there.

And as a parent, my job is to discern in the areas where my children aren't yet capable.

And as a voter, my job is to discern in the areas where Liberals aren't capable.

The casual manner in which you said "your daughter is fine" reveals exactly how you're thinking about this. Because you're still young, and you haven't seen the full scope of humanity, and if you're lucky you may not get to you but unfortunately most of us do by the time we hit 40 or so - that's part of why we become conservatives.

The ideology of permissiveness is both dangerous and perverse.

I'll tell you what, you go to any small town in Utah and start talking about transgender boys and see what happens. The Mormons are very protective of their larva, even after they hatch. You do that within half a mile of a school and I'll bet you'll end up in jail.

----------

Knightkore (10-23-2019),memesofine (10-23-2019)

----------


## nonsqtr

> ROFLMAO!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Question though:  Would a raging case of hemmoroids count as a "period?"


lol - for the person whose vagina is 3 inches below where it should be? Probably...  :Geez:

----------


## memesofine

> Carry an extra, or two, in your purse, like normal women do.



Are you kidding? then they can't demand we bow to them and act like a victim, because they play at being A MAN

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

Whoops.

----------


## memesofine

Here are those lovely people. they sued because women didn't want to wax his sweaty and smelly balls. not only are they mentally ill, they are disgusting pigs

snip:
*Trans Provocateur Loses Legal Battle to Force Women to Wax His Genitals*


 BY TYLER O'NEIL OCTOBER 22, 2019
*CHAT 99 COMMENTS*

_Image courtesy Shutterstock_
On Tuesday, Jessica Yaniv, a biological male who identifies as a woman, lost his legal battle to force women to give him a Brazilian wax. After multiple female estheticians refused to wax his genitals because of his male anatomy, he filed human rights complaints, claiming that they engaged in discrimination against him due to his transgender identity.

"Human rights legislation does not require a service provider to wax a type of genitals they are not trained for and have not consented to wax," the British Columbia Human Rights Tribunal ruled.

The tribunal also ruled that Yaniv "engaged in improper conduct," "filed complaints for improper purposes," and concluded his testimony was "disingenuous and self-serving." Indeed, the ruling includes sections outlining the transgender provocateur's "use of deception," "financial motivation," and "racial animus."


Yaniv presented himself as a woman when he first reached out to estheticians. As for financial motivation, *he filed 15 complaints against various estheticians in the Vancouver area, seeking as much as $15,000 in damages against each one.* As for racial animus, he made numerous public comments condemning immigrants. At the hearings, he argued that immigrants use their religion to discriminate against transgender people because they refused to wax the male genitals of those who identify as women.

*"Self-identification does not erase physiological reality," Jay Cameron, litigation manager at the Justice Centre for Constitutional Freedoms, which represented the estheticians, said in a statement on the victory. "Our clients do not offer the service requested. No woman should be compelled to touch male genitals against her will, irrespective of how the owner of the genitals identifies."*

all of it here:
Jessica Yaniv Loses Battle to Force Women to Wax His Male Genitals

----------

Brat (10-23-2019),Knightkore (10-23-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019),Swedgin (10-23-2019)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> you would walk past a tampon machine in the mens restroom and not think twice about it. it doesn't affect you in any way.


We have an obligation to discourage mental illness.

----------

Brat (10-23-2019),Knightkore (10-23-2019)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> it doesnt affect you in any way for a machine to be in that restroom. nobody is forcing you to do anything at all.


Same with gun shops. If you dont want to buy a gun, then don't.


See how that logic works?

----------

Brat (10-23-2019),Knightkore (10-23-2019),memesofine (10-23-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

> Thats not for you to decide. I know you seem to like to want to determine peoples freedoms but you cant.


A persons freedom ends once they start forcing it down our throats.  Isn't that the argument that many on your side use when someone just wants to share Jesus?

Transgenderism is NOT normal.  I will not accept it as normal & that is MY freedom.

They can live out their lives on their own time but once it starts creeping into normalcy.....and frankly goes against everything in the Bible.....

No.

I do not accept to pay for their perversion.  Period.

----------

Brat (10-23-2019),memesofine (10-23-2019),notofimport36 (10-23-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

> They identify as male and regardless of where they are on their journey is none of anybodys business. They can carry some sure, I get that, but again it doesnt affect anybody to have the machine in a restroom.


NO one identifies as something other than they are without having something wrong with them.  Whether it be emotional, mental or hormonal.  It is not normal.  There are people that call themselves otherkin that identify as wolves or dragons or sometimes trees.

This mental dysfunction of pretend is far, far out of hand.

And it is our business once they want any of us to change for their dysfunction.  We can love them, we can care for them but we don't have support their illness.  And make no mistake about it, it is an illness.

In nature, God's creation you did say 66 genders in animals.

----------

Brat (10-23-2019),memesofine (10-23-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

> They identify as male and regardless of where they are on their journey is none of anybodys business. They can carry some sure, I get that, but again it doesnt affect anybody to have the machine in a restroom.


Hmmmmm.....

What if I "identify" as "Tax Free?"  (Should I still be forced to pay my taxes???)

What if a 16 year old athlete "identifies" as a stronger, faster, tougher athlete?  Shouldn't he or she be allowed to use Performance Enhancing Steroids and the like?



I have seen you often make the argument that this is THEIR choice, and that it would be "Fascist" to deny them.  Would you say the same about Gun Ownership?  Why not?

You speak of allowing people to be, who and what they want to be, and yet....your party doesn't seem very keen on applying this concept to CHRISTIAN BAKERS.  In fact, one of your candidates has even suggested penalizing Churches who do not openly accept homosexuality.  Can you really ask for acceptance, and tolerance, while, at the same time, denying it for those you are asking it from???????????

----------

Brat (10-23-2019),Hillofbeans (10-23-2019),Knightkore (10-23-2019),memesofine (10-23-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

> Hmmmmm.....
> 
> What if I "identify" as "Tax Free?"  (Should I still be forced to pay my taxes???)
> 
> What if a 16 year old athlete "identifies" as a stronger, faster, tougher athlete?  Shouldn't he or she be allowed to use Performance Enhancing Steroids and the like?
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen you often make the argument that this is THEIR choice, and that it would be "Fascist" to deny them.  Would you say the same about Gun Ownership?  Why not?
> ...


Ultimately we are all supposed to live together in this country & one side really does let the other live as they please {God doesn't make anyone live a Godly life.....He allows people to live as they choose.....along with the consequences or blessings}, the other side insists on making others try to live like them & persecutes them through any means necessary.

Acceptance, tolerance & even love for one side is decidedly selfish & twisted.

----------

Brat (10-23-2019),memesofine (10-23-2019),Swedgin (10-23-2019)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> you would walk past a tampon machine in the mens restroom and not think twice about it. it doesn't affect you in any way.


I'm looking to learn the enlightenment behind your views. What logic declares that biological functions should be performed in rooms designated by gender - a social designation- as opposed to the biological characteristics?

----------

Knightkore (10-23-2019),memesofine (10-23-2019)

----------


## Morning Star

> Thats not for you to decide. I know you seem to like to want to determine peoples freedoms but you cant.


 :Thinking:  Faggotry is now a freedom? 

Ok, well so is it my freedom to hate them. Who are you to decide otherwise?

----------


## Swedgin

> Thats not for you to decide. I know you seem to like to want to determine peoples freedoms but you cant.


Hmmm.

Care to discuss with me, the consistent efforts of the LEFT to pick and choose OTHER "people's freedoms.....?"

What about my freedom (and written CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHT) to own a firearm?  (Dressing up as a woman and sharing a bathroom with REAL women and little girls is not mentioned in the Bill of Rights, that I know of.....)

What about a Christian Baker's freedom to NOT take part in something he feels is contrary to his faith?  

How about a free citizen's freedom to collect RAIN water?

What about a Church's freedom (AGAIN, as spelled out in the US Constitution...) to preach the Gospel as written?



 @Taylor When you speak about "people's freedoms," you would be in a far stronger position, if you respected the freedoms others seek to enjoy, even as you disagree....

----------

Knightkore (10-23-2019),memesofine (10-23-2019)

----------


## memesofine

Liberals/Leftist come across as being so, Enlightened. And tell us a man playing a women is NONE of our business and just should ACCEPT it they will be using the same bathrooms as your daughters. Yet let the people in the STATE they live, vote to try to SAVE a human beings LIFE from abortions, they will bully, beat you down and screech how it's: a WOMAN BODY and none of our business. They are not these peace and lovers they claim to be. They HATE anyone who challenges their warped views and they are inconsiderate as hell about the rest of their FELLOW countrymen and women. THEY ONLY OF THINK of themselves. now you see why we are AS DIVIDED as were are. Liberal/leftist (are the EXTREMIST AND BULLY'S) AND are not compatible TO LIVE WITH decent people in our SOCIETY.

----------

Brat (10-23-2019),Knightkore (10-23-2019)

----------


## TLSG

> Teen Vogue... wasn't that the magazine that promoted anal sex for teens and pre-teens?


Yes, it was, and now they are online-only because of that.

BTW, the avatar for this Taylor person is exactly what I would expect someone of her mentality to look like.

----------

Brat (10-23-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> Liberals/Leftist come across as being so, Enlightened. And tell us a man playing a women is NONE of our business and just should ACCEPT it they will be using the same bathrooms as your daughters. Yet let the people in the STATE they live, vote to try to SAVE a human beings LIFE from abortions, they will bully, beat you down and screech how it's: a WOMAN BODY and none of our business. They are not these peace and lovers they claim to be. They HATE anyone who challenges their warped views and they are inconsiderate as hell about the rest of their FELLOW countrymen and women. THEY ONLY OF THINK of themselves. now you see why we are AS DIVIDED as were are. Liberal/leftist (are the EXTREMIST AND BULLY'S) AND are not compatible TO LIVE WITH decent people in our SOCIETY.


To be fair, a lot of them have bought into the communist agenda. They aren't the communists themselves, but 50 years of public school indoctrination has made them think that communism is dead, and so they don't recognize it disguised as the "New Liberalism" when it is right under their noses.

----------

Knightkore (10-24-2019)

----------


## memesofine

> Yes, it was, and now they are online-only because of that.
> 
> BTW, the avatar for this Taylor person is exactly what I would expect someone of her mentality to look like.


We should thank her, for showing us the perfect EXAMPLE of a uppity progressive NUT JOB, who believes she and her views are the best and the only right ones. As she goes to extremes be snotty (especially when others Challenge her) and shows they can be some ugly human beings. truly sad in my book.

----------

Knightkore (10-23-2019)

----------


## Taylor

> A persons freedom ends once they start forcing it down our throats.  Isn't that the argument that many on your side use when someone just wants to share Jesus?
> 
> Transgenderism is NOT normal.  I will not accept it as normal & that is MY freedom.
> 
> They can live out their lives on their own time but once it starts creeping into normalcy.....and frankly goes against everything in the Bible.....
> 
> No.
> 
> I do not accept to pay for their perversion.  Period.


i dont have a problem with people wanting to talk about Jesus.

i'm not asking you to accept anything as normal.

nothing is being forced down your throat. you still have the freedom and ability to go about your day just as normal. you just might see a feminine product machine in a random public restroom. you can handle that.

the bible is not what defines our freedoms in this country.

----------

Knightkore (10-24-2019)

----------


## Taylor

> Yes, it was, and now they are online-only because of that.
> 
> BTW, the avatar for this Taylor person is exactly what I would expect someone of her mentality to look like.


someone of my mentality to look like? i look normal. try discussing the topic.

----------


## Taylor

> We have an obligation to discourage mental illness.


no you really don't have an obligation. what qualifies you to determine who is mentally ill anyway?

----------


## Taylor

> Same with gun shops. If you dont want to buy a gun, then don't.
> 
> 
> See how that logic works?


whats your point? i havent even mentioned guns. buy a gun if you want one.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> no you really don't have an obligation. what qualifies you to determine who is mentally ill anyway?



behavior.

----------


## Taylor

> behavior.


no, you just think your opinion and your version of morality qualifies you.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> no, you just think your opinion and your version of morality qualifies you.


Morality? Even the atheistic Soviet Union recognized those people as mentally ill.

Why won't you answer my question here? Scared that your talking points can't help you? Why not try thinking for yourself.

Here, read again

Teen Vogue: We Need to Think Beyond the Incorrect Idea That Periods Are Just for Wom - Page 14

----------


## Taylor

> Morality? Even the atheistic Soviet Union recognized those people as mentally I'll.


good role model that you want to seemingly emulate then huh?

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> good role model that you want to seemingly emulate then huh?


I'm not an atheist. But I countered your argument that relied on morality as the cause for declaring trannies as mentally ill with an example of an atheistic nation which has no moral basis... only science.

----------

Knightkore (10-24-2019)

----------


## Taylor

> I'm not an atheist. But I countered your argument that relied on morality as the cause for declaring trannies as mentally ill with an example of an atheistic nation which has no moral basis... only science.


i wasn't talking to you about your morality or morality in general, I was talking to calypso about hers and how she applies it to this. and you must not have been reading this entire thread since religion and morals have been heavily used by people here to denounce this topic.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> whats your point? i havent even mentioned guns. buy a gun if you want one.


Not good at recognizing similar logic? No, you were not taking about guns. But you were trying to make the case that no one should care about an individual's choices. The fallacy in your argument is that propagating the belief that being a woman or a man is a simple declaration from an individual - independent from one's biology - has repercussions throughout our society. It is not a decision that goes no further than the individual.

----------

Brat (10-23-2019)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> i wasn't talking to you about your morality or morality in general, I was talking to calypso about hers and how she applies it to this. and you must not have been reading this entire thread since religion and morals have been heavily used by people here to denounce this topic.


And you love that when they do because you have talking points to address that.

But you have no response to my questions and comments and examples that show that one does not need to invoke morality or religion to make the case that the behavior is aberrant and the normalization of that behavior is recognized as dangerous to the cohesiveness of a nation... independent of morality.

Come on now..... the question I ask here has nothing to do with morality. 
Teen Vogue: ‘We Need to Think Beyond the Incorrect Idea That Periods Are Just for Wom - Page 14

----------


## Abbey

> no you really don't have an obligation. what qualifies you to determine who is mentally ill anyway?


 I'd say, women who think they're men and, men who think they're women, then proceed to mutilate their sex organs, aren't exactly prime examples of mental stability.

----------

Brat (10-23-2019),Knightkore (10-24-2019)

----------


## msc

> no you really don't have an obligation. what qualifies you to determine who is mentally ill anyway?


I'm in the medical field and I can tell you anyone who can read and google is qualified to claim "transgender" is a mental disorder.  The world wide ICD coding book, which is a book of diagnoses created by those in the medical field, used world wide, by every doctor to report a persons condition for payment, has it listed under mental disorders. The book gets updated every October and still as per scientists in the medical field you can find a diagnosis for someone this condition, someone who is opposed to their healthy body as designed by nature and typical to the species, under mental disorders. 

Chromosomes are a part of one's biology and it is the chromosomes that determine the sex of our species, not the mind, not the body parts.  Perhaps if one day humans can change someones chromosomes, then we can talk.

----------

Abbey (10-24-2019),Knightkore (10-24-2019)

----------


## msc

> i dont have a problem with people wanting to talk about Jesus.
> 
> i'm not asking you to accept anything as normal.
> 
> nothing is being forced down your throat. you still have the freedom and ability to go about your day just as normal. you just might see a feminine product machine in a random public restroom. you can handle that.
> 
> the bible is not what defines our freedoms in this country.


Yes it is @Taylor.  If you know anything about the founding of our constitution the rights dictated in our constitution, authored by and agreed upon by the states was based on mans God given rights as presented by God in the Christian Bible.  Google it.

----------

Knightkore (10-24-2019)

----------


## msc

> They identify as male and regardless of where they are on their journey is none of anybodys business. They can carry some sure, I get that, but again it doesnt affect anybody to have the machine in a restroom.


 @Taylor, who is this demand for feminine product machines in men's rooms directed at?  Who has to put the machines in the men's rooms?  They don't just miraculously appear there at no cost including maintaining the machine.  Do they want a law forcing business who have machine's in women's room to have to spend their money on putting one in the men's room too?  

You have a theory, but how exactly does it work in practice?  People are being affected negatively if they are forced to pay for it?  Who is paying for it?  

I personally could care less what's in a men's room, because I don't go in there.  Nor do I care if there was a jock strap machine in a women's room.  If a private business owner thinks it's a good idea to put one in the men's room, then more power to them.  Go for it.  However, if you're forcing someone to do it, or intend on having my tax dollars spent on it, then it does become my problem.  

I just don't like the self absorbed idiots that want to change everything and force my fellow citizens into doing things that are unnecessary to accommodate a delusion or any other desire outside of constitutional rights and perhaps safety. Just so ya know, it's not a constitutional right, civil right, a natural born right, or God given right to have women's products at your disposal.  Today it's someone else's problem, but tomorrow it can be mine, and I hope others would stand up for my rights.

----------

Abbey (10-24-2019),Knightkore (10-24-2019)

----------


## nonsqtr

> i wasn't talking to you about your morality or morality in general, I was talking to calypso about hers and how she applies it to this. and you must not have been reading this entire thread since religion and morals have been heavily used by people here to denounce this topic.


This topic is about some dumbass magazine that doesn't seem to understand the most basic thing about economics: without customers, there are no sales. lol  :Wink: 
 @Taylor, any way you slice it, there are natural laws that apply to human beings in societies every bit as much as they apply to molecules and elementary particles..

Where do you think human rights come from? They come from our biology, our innate biological wiring. Which, if you're religious, is "God-given", and if you're not, just substitute the words natural law for God.

Human beings are social creatures, we have to be able to live together in societies. The moral law is very practical, we simply cannot have people being murdered at random, otherwise they can't plant crops and raise children and pay taxes. The Right of property is fundamental, many other human rights spring from it. The right to protect oneself and one's family is also fundamental. If you don't believe these things, just try contravening them and see what happens.

The way human beings are wired, we have an innate reflex that causes us to raise our eyebrows anytime we see something sufficiently freakish, or so oddball that it might cause us to say no thanks and walk away. This is innate human biology, you can't change it. No amount of legislation can change it. No amount of Education can change it. No amount of liberals pounding on the issue can change it. 

Chicks with dicks are freaks of nature, they'll never be accepted by the cishetero crowd, which is most of humanity.

But that wouldn't stop anyone from befriending them at a personal level. However you ARE going to get the occasional hooligan that decides it's a good idea to kick some tranny ass - the statistics say you're going to get that, in a population of 300 million people, and the law is going to do you absolutely no good in addressing the actual problem. It's only going to kick in afterwards for punishment, but the damage has already been done right?

The idea of encouraging young children to explore transgender opportunities is mind-bogglingly stupid. You do not want to ENCOURAGE people to go down a path that ends in a 60 percent suicide rate. As a matter of public POLICY, you want to discourage these kinds of elective operations that cost taxpayers a fortune and ultimately result in the death of the patient!

Here's a challenge for you: name me one transgender individual that has ever made a contribution to society. EVER. Just one name.

These people, they are mentally ill. Gender dysphoria is literally a "dis-ease", it's a discomfort, an inability to cope with reality. You don't want ENCOURAGE this by pretending it's normal. You don't want to encourage it by providing free taxpayer money for surgery. And you don't want to encourage it by putting feminine napkins in the men's room.

What do you think is going to happen to the feminine napkin dispensers in the men's room? How long do you think they would last? No company is going to engage in that kind of stupidity, this is just stupid liberal propaganda by a dumbass magazine that happens to have some influence among the teenage crowd, which is the MOST vulnerable age group.

These ignorant liberals should be entirely ashamed of themselves. They are promoting child abuse in the name of a social Norm that's not even real. The idea of transgender normality is a figment of the liberal imagination, like most other things liberal, it's just not real.

That's just the way it is.

----------

Knightkore (10-24-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

> i dont have a problem with people wanting to talk about Jesus.
> 
> i'm not asking you to accept anything as normal.
> 
> nothing is being forced down your throat. you still have the freedom and ability to go about your day just as normal. you just might see a feminine product machine in a random public restroom. you can handle that.
> 
> the bible is not what defines our freedoms in this country.


The Bible helped inspire the Constitution and the First Amendment especially, but also the way government is supposed to work & be limited.

We disagree and that is okay.  That is both of us exercising our freedom and respecting each others views and space.

Keep it real & God bless Taylor.

----------


## Knightkore

I am going to play a bit of Taylor's advocate.  What is "normal"?  Isn't it just individuals and then those individuals that make up society that decide what is normal?  And if that is true, then normal can change based on the desires & new enlightened doctrines of the people.

To claim that the Bible.....that "man made" religion can "control" society is ludicrous because it is just religion that serves to control people rather than let them be who they are.

And letting people be who they are means we have to sacrifice our own space for them, even if it is uncomfortable to our own biases.

Isn't this basically the argument being made by the leftist?

{By the way this concept is NOT new.  It has been used to overthrow the paradigm of many societies.  It leads to individual & societal chaos on many levels where everything goes and nothing is truly "wrong" unless it is those who hold to boundaries set by the Bible.  Eventually the pendulum swings from chaos opening society up to a dictator toward a totalitarian society where the very notions being promoted end up being codified into society through oppressive laws enforced with unmitigated brutality.  You are starting to see a glimpse of that now.  We disagree with this concept of putting WOMEN'S products in MEN'S based on an unscientific & unnatural & unGodly social teaching and they respond with tantrums, violence & dismisses God Himself.  Because if God isn't real, then they don't have to be accountable to any boundary and anything does go.  We are nearing that totalitarian pendulum swing everyone.  I think the next president after President Trump will bring unholy hell on America & because America has largely abandoned God including many churches & so-called christians.....our judgement is near.  We might have four more years of grace but it isn't to turn America around.  It is to solidify ourselves in our faith & in God for when the persecution comes because even though we are just getting a taste, we can see in the UK & Canada it can and will get worse.  Revelation is here my friends.  Which means.....our redemption is closer than ever before.}

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Let me guess.......settled science?


"Settled Science" isn't science.  It's dogma.

Which is what this is - it's lunacy, pre-armed to head off any challenging.

Science is ALWAYS open to inquiry.  From Galileo's day to Einstein's, and right up until the Marxists and kooks took over the universities...basic scientific foundations are always up for re-examination.

When prominent persons pronounce "It's Settled Science" what you are about to hear, is neither settled nor scientifically proven.  It's propaganda that doesn't stand up to examination but which is useful to the speaker's covert agenda.

----------

Knightkore (10-24-2019),memesofine (10-24-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

*Luke 21:20-35 Amplified Bible, Classic Edition (AMPC)* 20 But when you see Jerusalem surrounded by armies, then know _and_ understand that its desolation has come near.
21 Then  let those who are in Judea flee to the mountains, and let those who are  inside [the city] get out of it, and let not those who are out in the  country come into it;
22 For those are days of vengeance [of rendering full justice or satisfaction], that all things that are written may be fulfilled.
23 Alas for those who are pregnant and for those who have babies which they are nursing in those days! For great misery _and_ anguish _and_ distress shall be upon the land and indignation _and_ punishment _and_ retribution upon this people.
24 They will fall by [a]the mouth _and_ the edge of the sword and will be led away as captives to _and_  among all nations; and Jerusalem will be trodden down by the Gentiles  until the times of the Gentiles are fulfilled (completed).
25 And  there will be signs in the sun and moon and stars; and upon the earth  [there will be] distress (trouble and anguish) of nations in  bewilderment _and_ perplexity [[b]without resources, left wanting, embarrassed, in doubt, not knowing which way to turn] at the roaring ([c]the echo) of the tossing of the sea,
26 Men swooning away _or_ expiring with fear _and_ dread _and_ apprehension and expectation of the things that are coming on the world; for the [very] powers of the heavens will be shaken _and_ [d]caused to totter.
27 And  then they will see the Son of Man coming in a cloud with great  (transcendent and overwhelming) power and [all His kingly] glory  (majesty and splendor).
28 Now when these things begin to occur, look up and lift up your heads, because your redemption (deliverance) is drawing near.
29 And He told them a parable: Look at the fig tree and all the trees;
30 When they put forth their buds _and_ come out in leaf, you see for yourselves and perceive _and_ know that summer is already near.
31 Even so, when you see these things taking place, understand _and_ know that the kingdom of God is at hand.
32 Truly I tell you, this generation ([e]those living at that definite period of time) will not perish _and_ pass away until all has taken place.
33 The [f]sky and the earth ([g]the universe, the world) will pass away, but My words will not pass away.
34 But take heed to yourselves _and_ be on your guard, lest your hearts be overburdened _and_ depressed (weighed down) with the [h]giddiness _and_ headache _and_ [i]nausea of self-indulgence, drunkenness, and worldly worries _and_ cares pertaining to [the [j]business of] this life, and [lest] that day come upon you suddenly like a trap _or_ a noose;
35 For it will come upon all who live upon the face of the entire earth.

----------


## Heavenfaced

This is the most asinine shit that I see other trannies spouting off about. I don't care how well you pass or how long you've been on HRT it is not biologically possible for somebody who was born male to have a fucking period.
Does being on high doses of estrogen cause hormonal mood swings, yes. Does that mean you're having a period, no!

Thankfully believe it or not this is not something most trans girls seem to believe. I like to think that most trans girls actually arent this delusional. But there's still are plenty that are.

----------

Knightkore (11-06-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

Extending this logic does this mean:  not all penis condoms are for males?

----------

Heavenfaced (11-06-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

> Extending this logic does this mean:  not all penis condoms are for males?


Well, I have seen a video of a couple of Millennial females SNORTING a condom.

Didn't say if it was flavored, or not.  

But, hell.  Might be the next trendy Christmas present:  A box of rubbers for all your female friends......

----------

Knightkore (11-06-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

Ironically, I never see anything "set aside" for Diabetics.

No emergency Glucose Tabs.

No easy to use Blood Test strips or devices.

There are more Diabetics in this nation than Transgendered Freaks........(And, I would wager that collectively we pay 10 times the amount in taxes than the freaks......)

----------


## Knightkore

> Well, I have seen a video of a couple of Millennial females SNORTING a condom.
> 
> Didn't say if it was flavored, or not.  
> 
> But, hell.  Might be the next trendy Christmas present:  A box of rubbers for all your female friends......



I am NOT touching any of that with a six inch.....er ten inch.....uh.....sixteen inch.....ah.....nevermind.

----------

Heavenfaced (11-06-2019)

----------


## Heavenfaced

> Extending this logic does this mean:  not all penis condoms are for males?


Well I guess you'd be right... Condom makers need to start advertising that they are also compatible with female penises. Because that wouldn't be at all confusing. 
Wouldn't you just love to explain to your child what a feminine penis is? Give Little Billy the lowdown on girl dick? Or would you rather just have the school system cover it in sex education?

But in all seriousness there are some basket-case trans women who really do think like this, we have to go and redefine everything that has to do with genitalia or gender norms. I mean I can't be the only trans person who thinks that is not just stupid but also irresponsible and even possibly dangerous?

----------

Knightkore (11-07-2019)

----------


## Heavenfaced

> Ironically, I never see anything "set aside" for Diabetics.
> 
> No emergency Glucose Tabs.
> 
> No easy to use Blood Test strips or devices.
> 
> There are more Diabetics in this nation than Transgendered Freaks........(And, I would wager that collectively we pay 10 times the amount in taxes than the freaks......)


Well I'm sure you diabetics have paid more into the system then transgender people since it's been socially acceptable to be fat way longer than it has been to be a tranny. And also because transgender suicide rates might be higher than diabetic death rates.
 I think with that being said we can rest fairly easy knowing that diabetics are still getting taken care of way better. Which is important because who else is going to take up the entire isles at Walmart in the motorized scooters?

----------

Knightkore (11-07-2019)

----------


## Hillofbeans

> Well I guess you'd be right... Condom makers need to start advertising that they are also compatible with female penises. Because that wouldn't be at all confusing. 
> Wouldn't you just love to explain to your child what a feminine penis is? Give Little Billy the lowdown on girl dick? Or would you rather just have the school system cover it in sex education?
> 
> But in all seriousness there are some basket-case trans women who really do think like this, we have to go and redefine everything that has to do with genitalia or gender norms. I mean I can't be the only trans person who thinks that is not just stupid but also irresponsible and even possibly dangerous?


Are you a tranny?

----------

Heavenfaced (11-06-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> Are you a tranny?

----------

Heavenfaced (11-06-2019)

----------


## Heavenfaced

> Are you a tranny?


Yeah...

----------


## Hillofbeans

> Yeah...


I hope you're not thin skinned cause you may get a little resistance

----------


## Heavenfaced

> I hope you're not thin skinned cause you may get a little resistance


Trust me, I'm cool with that. I'm just as critical of this lifestyle as anyone else is. Especially having imnersed myself with other people like myself.
Granted I still stand behind transitioning. I just think there could have been better mental help out there to help people like me.
I try not to be the kind of braindead libtard like most trannies (or any sexual minority) tends to be.

----------

Knightkore (11-07-2019)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Yeah...


standard or automatic?

----------

Heavenfaced (11-06-2019),Knightkore (11-07-2019)

----------


## Heavenfaced

> standard or automatic?


Automatic, but with a manual valve body for those who like a stick in their hand.

----------

Knightkore (11-07-2019),Kodiak (11-06-2019),Rutabaga (11-06-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> standard or automatic?


paddle shifted?

----------

Knightkore (11-07-2019)

----------


## Heavenfaced

> paddle shifted?


Nah, Ive always liked the b&m shifter. I'm old school.

----------

Knightkore (11-07-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> Automatic, but with a manual valve body for those who like a stick in their hand.


Someone knows their trannys!

----------

Heavenfaced (11-06-2019),Knightkore (11-07-2019)

----------


## Heavenfaced

> Someone knows their trannys!


I'm a bit of an enthusiast =)

----------

Knightkore (11-07-2019),Kodiak (11-06-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> I'm a bit of an enthusiast =)


I was a muscle car gearhead for decades.  Got out of it several years ago.

----------

Heavenfaced (11-06-2019),Knightkore (11-07-2019),Rutabaga (11-06-2019)

----------


## Heavenfaced

> I was a muscle car gearhead for decades.  Got out of it several years ago.


I've loved classic cars for as long as I can remember. My baby right now is my 1980 El Camino. I bought it with a 425 olds that I ran the piss out if until I blew it up. Yanked it out if the car to find a cracked block so guess who's building a "new" olds big block?

----------

Knightkore (11-07-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

> Trust me, I'm cool with that. I'm just as critical of this lifestyle as anyone else is. Especially having imnersed myself with other people like myself.
> Granted I still stand behind transitioning. I just think there could have been better mental help out there to help people like me.
> I try not to be the kind of braindead libtard like most trannies (or any sexual minority) tends to be.






So you're not quite like this?

It's all in attitude.  I'm less likely to accept this dumbass in the video than say BruceKaitlyn Jenner who has NOT thrown attitude like this.

And you seem to be well grounded.  By the way I identify as a Christian death metal rocker.  In some circles, in some Christian circles that would even be WORSE than transgender.

----------

Heavenfaced (11-07-2019)

----------


## Heavenfaced

> So you're not quite like this?
> 
> It's all in attitude.  I'm less likely to accept this dumbass in the video than say BruceKaitlyn Jenner who has NOT thrown attitude like this.
> 
> And you seem to be well grounded.  By the way I identify as a Christian death metal rocker.  In come circles, in some Christian circles that would even be WORSE than transgender.


Oh no I am far from someone like that. In transgender chat circles that creature is what we call a "Hon" and they are the worst examples of transgenders. Which is quite bad considering how blatantly obvious and difficult to ignore they are.

I've always considered myself to be relatively realistic, and despite having transitioned I do understand that it doesn't give me the right to ask the world around me to change. But that's never been my style anyway because I've always been a pretty conservative person.
I can say with good certainty that there are more people like myself out there but they don't make themselves known very often because the "LGBT Community" tends to brand right wing people amongst them to be horrible and traitorous.
It's very similar to how Born again Christians get mad at other Christians for being the wrong kind of Christian.

----------

Knightkore (11-07-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

> Oh no I am far from someone like that. In transgender chat circles that creature is what we call a "Hon" and they are the worst examples of transgenders. Which is quite bad considering how blatantly obvious and difficult to ignore they are.
> 
> I've always considered myself to be relatively realistic, and despite having transitioned I do understand that it doesn't give me the right to ask the world around me to change. But that's never been my style anyway because I've always been a pretty conservative person.
> I can say with good certainty that there are more people like myself out there but they don't make themselves known very often because the "LGBT Community" tends to brand right wing people amongst them to be horrible and traitorous.
> It's very similar to how Born again Christians get mad at other Christians for being the wrong kind of Christian.



Exactly.

A church I used to go to I happened to bring up to them that I listen to Christian metal and what they thought of that and they practically wanted to do an intervention.

It was kind of humorous.  

The church my wife and I attend now is very different.

I always wanted to play this for the old church though just to see their reaction:





A remake of an old hymn.

----------

Heavenfaced (11-07-2019)

----------

